# Do NOT Mess With That Bird!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's some pretty impressive "attack" birds!  Some of these scenes are potentially dangerous to the human, but they all still made me laugh!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2250748450023252842

Terry


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

OMG... Terry you got me laughing my brains out...That was so funny...People think that some of them are not going to do something , they're wrong lol...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very hysterical, Terry!!! I used to have a collie mix that everyone thought was
"Lassie"....that is until she tried to bite their buttssssss......very funny !

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I really shouldn't laugh at any of these, BUT, I did .. a couple of them had me just about rolling on the floor.

I've been pretty beaten up and hurt by birds a couple of times, so I really shouldn't consider these funny .. just couldn't help myself, however!

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Funny, so cute yet so aggressive.
I remember as a kid being chased by a rooster. I ran to the swing set and was swinging until someone came out and saved me.
Poor thing ended up on the dinner table.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm still laughing. 

Thanks, Terry.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

LOL!!!

Terry,
Just so I'm prepared, what's the best way to deal with an aggressive goose charging you?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> Terry,
> Just so I'm prepared, what's the best way to deal with an aggressive goose charging you?


Start slowly backing up but facing the goose and even though the goose is charging you, it will stop or slow down once it thinks it has won the "contest". Once you are 15 feet away or so turn around and walk away at a normal pace. The goose will still be after you but will quit once you are "on the run" .. goose wins .. you lose .. that's the game!  Don't move quickly and don't act afraid. Also do NOT make any aggressive moves towards the goose .. you'll be sorry if you do! 

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Haha. I shouldn't be laughing either. I remember once when I was little, one of our muscovies decided to fly up and ride on my head. Got scratched up and had the hejeebus scared out of me.
But that video was pretty funny  I do feel sorry for the poor little girl that got jump kicked by the peacock though


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

That video had me in stitches  
I have a scar on my hand where I was bitten by a goose 6 months backs, he just wouldn't let go and I wasn't in any position to pull him off


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Good to know - thanks, Terry!


----------

